# Raumtemperaturerfassung



## Millhouse Klotzrhein (3 April 2018)

Hallo
Ich bin gerade dabei ein EFH zu bauen und habe mich für eine Wago PFC200 entschieden. Ist auch soweit alles geplant. Nur die FBH läuft separat über normale Termostate. Ich würde allerdings gerne die Raumtemperatur in meiner Visualisierung anzeigen. Jetzt meine Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit PT1000 Fühler im Rahmen von Tastern etc. Ich will keine extra UPDose setzten und hier wie auch immer die Temp aufnehmen. Oder gibt es Termostate die einen analogen Istwert der Temp ausgeben. Geplant ist das Tasterprogramm von Jung. 
Bitte auch keine Fragen wieso ich die FBH nicht über die Steuerung laufen lasse, will ich nicht.
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Maagic7 (3 April 2018)

Temperaturfühler im Tastergehäuse oder UP Dose ist immer etwas träge.
Eine Regelung auf die Raumtemperatur ist da nicht viel anders als ein EIN/AUS

Ich würde mittlerweile zusätzlich Temperaturfühler direkt in den Boden einbauen und auf die Bodentemperatur reagieren
bzw. direkt auf die Bodentemperatur regeln. Evtl. auch die Bodentemperatur anhand der Raumtemperaturdifferenz anheben, absenken.

Ich hab bei mir keine Fühler im Boden und bin im Prinzip wieder bei einem einfachen Ein/Aus nach Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Fakrae (3 April 2018)

https://www.fuehlersysteme.de/deckeneinbautemperaturfuehler.html
sowas funktioniert noch recht gut, zumindest wenn es eine abgehängte Decke ist (nicht so träge wie an der Wand aber natürlich nicht so effektiv wie Fühler im Boden - aber gut als Ergänzung zu letzterem)


----------



## weißnix_ (3 April 2018)

Im Rahmen von Tastern wird der Sensor eher die Wandtemperatur erfassen als die Raumtemperatur. Auch wird er vermutlich auf eine Berührung des rahmens mit der Hand reagieren.
Gehäuse zur Aufnahme von Temperatursensoren sollten erstens geschlitzt sein und den Sensor entkoppelt von Wand und Gehäuse aufnehmen. Üblicherweise sind diese Gehäuse etwas erhaben, sodass der Sensor "vor der Wand" sitzt.
Im Gehäuse des anscheinend ohnehin geplanten Raumthermostaten sollte aber Platz sein. Mir war so, als ob es da Raumthermostate mit z.B. Modbusschnittstelle gibt. Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern, das dafür dann der Schaltkontakt fehlt.


----------



## Passion4Automation (3 April 2018)

Hi,

also Jung hat Blinddeckel im Programm, für freie Ausschnitte. Da könntest du dir selbst was basteln. Ansonsten haben meine Vorschreiber recht mit Ihren Aussagen.
Die Firma  Thermokon bastelt dir z. B.  jeden Fühler für jedes Schalterprogramm in ne Dose.
ERR würde ich im Neubau nicht überbewerten, ist eher ein sche*** Thema im Neubau.


----------



## Fozzy (4 April 2018)

Ich habe es erstmal "nur" in die UP Dose von den Lichtschaltern gelegt. 

Funktioniert damit erstmal. Wollte aber mal mit nem anderen Raumthermometer das ganze abgleichen/Kontrollieren.


----------



## Player-Ben (16 April 2018)

Es gibt von Homematic ganz schicke Raumtemperaturfühler, welche über Batterie funktionieren und somit überall Positionierbar sind. 
Etwas Ähnliches gibt es auch von Thermokon mit Solar. Leider etwas teuer. 

  Beide Fühler können über Modbus mit der Wago verbunden werden und dann kann man einfach die Temperatur auslesen.


----------



## norika (16 April 2018)

hallo
ich habe die fbh auch nicht über die steuerung, und habe für die Aufzeichung fühler einfach beim busch und jäger schaltermaterial im Rahmen eingebaut, funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei
schalte dann bei einen fixen wert die heizung aus

gruß


----------



## Tiktal (17 April 2018)

Moin,

also ich hab in der Garage mal probeweise einfach einen kleinen PT1000 fühler unter einer Abdeckung hervor schauen lassen.
Sieht man nicht, außer man liegt aufm Boden und scheint einigermaßen gut zu klappen.
Dann kann man z.B. von GIRA die Abdeckungen für die Einbaulautsprecher einzeln bekommen. Da haste ne perforierte Abdeckung und da klebst Du einfach deinen Sensor hinter.

GRuß

Onno


----------

